# Sundown Bump or Bust  3-19



## powhunter (Feb 23, 2011)

Took the day off for this one..Missed the last 3 because of work..Who else from AZ  is representing??

Steveo


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2011)

i have to figure out some babysitting or something.  dee is working all weekend.  I've entered all 6 comps, dont want to miss this one.


----------



## madriverjack (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm in, but maybe just a two day trip.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2011)

Just asked for the time off for that day myself.


----------



## severine (Feb 24, 2011)

I will be in attendance, photographing and enjoying the beer truck. Got the night off.


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm in along with some Demo Trucks!


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll be there to qualify and then lose my first duel as usual. :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 24, 2011)

Greg said:


> I'll be there to qualify and then lose my first duel as usual. :lol:



i think this is the year you break that streak.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 24, 2011)

In if I go to Utah or Colorado the week before, out if I get pulled into a larger group going to Tahoe with a conflicting schedule.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 24, 2011)

Going to try and be there to watch, cheer & drink.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 24, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Going to try and be there to watch, cheer & drink.



+1


----------



## 2knees (Feb 24, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Going to try and be there to watch, cheer & drink.



whoa, its a Tim sighting.  I've been checking milk cartons for your picture.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 24, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Going to try and be there to watch, cheer & drink.





Grassi21 said:


> +1



+2


----------



## 2knees (Feb 24, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Going to try and be there to watch, cheer & drink.





Grassi21 said:


> +1





o3jeff said:


> +2



any of you math whizzes want to watch my kids while i compete.  I pay the 13 yo next door $10 an hour......


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 24, 2011)

2knees said:


> any of you math whizzes want to watch my kids while i compete.  I pay the 13 yo next door $10 an hour......



Dude, I need to pay someone to watch me and keep me out of trouble.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2011)

Spectate schmectate, you guys should strap on a number and have fun!  Plenty of drinking to be had afterward!


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 24, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Spectate schmectate, you guys should strap on a number and have fun!  Plenty of drinking to be had afterward!



With my lack of time on the hill this winter, entering the comp would be a death sentence. Though I am sure it would make for some great photos


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 24, 2011)

2knees said:


> any of you math whizzes want to watch my kids while i compete.  I pay the 13 yo next door $10 an hour......



Just put them in a lesson for a few hours!


----------



## severine (Feb 24, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> With my lack of time on the hill this winter, entering the comp would be a death sentence. Though I am sure it would make for some great photos



What's the difference between that and last year? 

Nice to see you! :beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 24, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Spectate schmectate, you guys should strap on a number and have fun!  Plenty of drinking to be had afterward!



Double post


----------



## iroyt1 (Feb 27, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Took the day off for this one..Missed the last 3 because of work..Who else from AZ  is representing??
> 
> Steveo




I haven't been to this comp before but heard it's a good time.  I am definitely going to attend as long as my knee holds up.  I have been battling an ongoing knee injury.  Are any of you guys planning on doing the Blue Mt mogul comp in PA?  That's my home mountain so I help out with that comp.  Last year was the first one and it was a blast.  Great course, great weather, lots of cool prizes.  You guys should make the trip if you can, it will be worth it.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2011)

i will be there, need to get an updated S7 t-shirt for my collection.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 28, 2011)

I'll be there to video.  Iceman will be there to defend his U18 2 time title


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2011)

iroyt1 said:


> I haven't been to this comp before but heard it's a good time.  I am definitely going to attend as long as my knee holds up.  I have been battling an ongoing knee injury.  Are any of you guys planning on doing the Blue Mt mogul comp in PA?  That's my home mountain so I help out with that comp.  Last year was the first one and it was a blast.  Great course, great weather, lots of cool prizes.  You guys should make the trip if you can, it will be worth it.



I'd love to go support another area's comp.  Weekends are tough for me though, especially Saturdays.  I have to get time off to do the Sundown comp, and also the next weekend for Sugarloaf.  I can't take any more Saturday's off until after spring.  I hope it's a big success though, and that other AZer's are able to make it!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 2, 2011)

this blows.  i'm seriously in trouble of not making this one.  I need a miracle.

everyday....


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2011)

2knees said:


> this blows.  i'm seriously in trouble of not making this one.  I need a miracle.
> 
> everyday....



Dood!  That's not cool!  I hope it works out!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2011)

2knees said:


> this blows.  i'm seriously in trouble of not making this one.  I need a miracle.


you got to make it, you might miss something like this -


----------



## 2knees (Mar 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


>




you know what wouldnt suck.  POV from JP.


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> you got to make it, you might miss something like this -



That is, without question, the greatest ski video ever. :lol:


----------



## 180 (Mar 2, 2011)

That is amazing!  He almost won.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 2, 2011)

JP against Kevin Clifford.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm in!  Pre-party get together at our house on Friday night. :beer:  Open house.  Stop by after some practice runs.  More details to follow.  Oh yeah....only competitors allowed :wink:   Maybe there will be some exceptions.....Carrie


----------



## severine (Mar 3, 2011)

MogulQueen said:


> I'm in!  Pre-party get together at our house on Friday night. :beer:  Open house.  Stop by after some practice runs.  More details to follow.  Oh yeah....only competitors allowed :wink:   Maybe there will be some exceptions.....Carrie


Somebody has to watch the kids...


----------



## mondeo (Mar 3, 2011)

mondeo said:


> In if I go to Utah or Colorado the week before, out if I get pulled into a larger group going to Tahoe with a conflicting schedule.


Colorado next week, so I'm in.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 6, 2011)

In!  

that was getting hairy for a while.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 6, 2011)

2knees said:


> In!
> 
> that was getting hairy for a while.




Woo hoo! Gonna be a good day!


----------



## severine (Mar 6, 2011)

2knees said:


> In!
> 
> that was getting hairy for a while.



Yay! 

Kids are going away overnight and I have the night off. :beer: Bring on the sunshine!


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 8, 2011)

K crew is in.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 8, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> I'm in along with some Demo Trucks!


Just caught this.

Elan, possibly?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2011)

i have to say this.

i wonder what is gonna be left if we get the 3 more inches of rain they're calling for.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 8, 2011)

2knees said:


> i have to say this.
> 
> i wonder what is gonna be left if we get the 3 more inches of rain they're calling for.



Pond Skim .


----------



## 180 (Mar 8, 2011)

Roll out the tarps.


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Mar 9, 2011)

We have a few more recoveries left in us. It looks like 2-3 more inches of rain but I’m confident that we can put a nice course up after it passes.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 13, 2011)

I forgot the name of the place where I stayed last time. Does anyone have any lodging suggestions close to the mountain?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 13, 2011)

madriverjack said:


> I forgot the name of the place where I stayed last time. Does anyone have any lodging suggestions close to the mountain?




you're welcome to crash at my house,  its about 40 minutes away.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you for offering Pat, but my father and a buddy a coming also.


----------



## severine (Mar 13, 2011)

Some stoke from last year:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=74189&highlight=bust

jack, I tried looking through the thread but didn't see any mention of where you stayed last time. There are 2 motels in Torrington, but that's 20-25 min away.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 13, 2011)

There is 2 right near sundown Jack...The alcove and the Hillside...

steveo


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks pow, I think it was Hillside where I stayed last time.


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2011)

Tomorrow


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 18, 2011)

What time is everyone showing up?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2011)

there going to be a beer truck again this year?  i have a ride home so i don't have to worry about having more than a few!

should be booting up in the lodge around 11.


----------



## severine (Mar 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> there going to be a beer truck again this year?  i have a ride home so i don't have to worry about having more than a few!
> 
> should be booting up in the lodge around 11.



YES, the beer truck will be there! :beer: Whoopie pies, too. 

I have to drop the kids off downstate in the AM. Still trying to decide if I'm going to try to get a bike ride in before or just head on over to Sundown, but I plan on being there by noon. Then again I'm not skiing with you guys anyway. But I will have the goods!


----------



## powbmps (Mar 18, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow!  Looking forward to the pictures and video.


----------

